# Fuel treatments



## Jean-Luc

I have recently started using Dipethane Fuel Treatment in my 2003 Volvo S40 1.9D, 182k miles on the clock, my last three tankfuls have returned an increase in mpg from 50 and a bit to 54 and a bit and the engine seems quieter and more responsive.

It is definitely going into the motorhome next time I fill-up.

Here the product cost about €10 for a litre bottle and saves about €20 in fuel at current prices.

Definitely not a 'snake oil'


----------



## raynipper

Sounds marvellous Jean-Luc.
But so do lots of additives. I personally experience smoother running with 100ml. of Two Stroke Oil to each fill. 
Can't say I have noticed any extra mpg but definitely smoother. I don't think I would add it to later computer controlled engines.

Ray.


----------

